# Critical Thinking Skills or How to Flunk an Exam



## Ozarkgal (Apr 6, 2013)

**


----------



## That Guy (Apr 7, 2013)

I've always admired a smart ass with a wonderful sense of humor.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, that was a work of art - they should have let them skip the next few grades.

Sadly, I think many teachers nowadays would just let the "F" stand alone - can't have the kiddies showing any signs of independent thinking!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 8, 2013)

Sat next to an upperclassman in Spanish class and I remember, during an exam, he got my attention and pointed to his answers on the translation page.  Hilarious!  He just made of ridiculous answers. After graduation, he went on to a major university but probably not one with much of a foreign language department...


----------

